# Lowest gear ratio you've run



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been riding SS for about 3 months (I also do some easy road rides) and I did a ride yesterday that got me thinking that may be I should go lower on the gearing. I am wondering how low you have gone. 

Right now, I am running 32/22 on a 29er. I have been eyeing the Homebrewed 24T!! But may be, I should just ride SS more!!


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

My Jamis SS rigid 29er runs a 33x20. I can handle all but the very steepest of my trails, which are mostly loose over hardpack with the ocassional root, loam and baby head.
No long climbs in my area, the longest hill is a 4 section loose over hardpack jeep trail that takes some 5 minutes to conquer.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I've been wondering the same thing, how low is too low? I'm running 32x18 on a 26" bike, but I've been thinking of going to 31T HBC ring in the front or 19 or 20 in the rear... This is on and off road in San Francisco and the surrounding area. Gear down or man up???


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

24x17 on a 26" But that was trials...


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

I currently run a 32/21 on a 29er for CA Bay Area trails. I tried a 22, but it spun out too quickly on the flat sections. I can't imagine going any lower for than that unless you ride somewhere with almost zero flat sections. I've never seen any trails like that in California, Colorado, or Utah, but maybe they exist somewhere.

As for Stubecontinued... I say "man up". 32/18 is a great offroad gear, but it's a bit small for the road. So I'd leave it alone unless you like spinning like crazy. I live in SF too, so I know you don't want lower gears than what you already have - you'll get run over by all the commuters who for some reason are always pedaling max speed (Doesn't anyone in SF ever just cruise along at a nice relaxed pace? Sure doesn't seem like it to me.)


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I've been running a 36/16 on my 26er. It is the perfect gear set up for my salsa. i love it, but need to ride it more. I tried a 36/15 but needed a tensioner, It hurt my knees and i didn't like the tensioner, Back to old gears.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

30/22 *26
one footed...... due to tendonitis......


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

34/22 on 26" on a bike designed specifically for playing in the rocks.

I would think 30/22 on a 29er wouldn't be too bad at all.


----------



## rockhopperss (Feb 21, 2011)

34x18 on 26" for riding 20+ miles on a limestone trail. Works out to be about 13mph average with a nice cadence. Perfect  (my girlfriend is no speed demon...)
Would probably go to a 34x20 to hit dirt though, would make life just a little easier... but I built my SS for the limestone trail (canal path). Wanted light weight and no shifters  Lets me keep a clear mind and focus on what I am there for: the love of cycling and seeing nature!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

22x16 on 26" 

I ride like 10-20miles per trip with that.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

40x16, wasn't my bike but it was a pig to push up any hill. I currently run 33x20.


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

When I lived in South Texas I ran 32x16 with no problems - now that I live in North Texas I go between 32x17 to 32x22 (depending on where I'm riding for the day)


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

Buy a few cogs and the tools to change them out in field. Stick with one brand, it will make set up easier. You may need a chain for extreme tooth change. I've been SSing for three months and run a 32/21 on a 29er and ride in PNW.


----------



## Foote30 (Dec 13, 2010)

For what its worth:

started with a 32x21 on a 26 and thought that was a very hard gear, kept with it.

switched to 32x20 on a 29 and thought it was tough, and the bike shop guy told me there was no was i could even turn the pedals on any harder of a gear.

went against his advice and switched to 32x18 on the 29, it was very hard at first but it is my primary choice unless I am doing a really long ride with a lot of climbing.

ride primarily in CO and UT with quite a bit of climbing I guess

good luck


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Started off with 32x18 on a 26", stalled out on climbs.
Went to 32x19 on a 26", didn'ts stall out on climbs but expected my patellas to shoot off my legs and kill somebody.
Went to 32x20 on a 26" and rode everything.
Went to 32 x 20 on a 29" and stalled out on climbs
Went to 32 x 22 on a 29" and rode almost everything


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

AtotheZ said:


> When I lived in South Texas I ran 32x16 with no problems - now that I live in North Texas I go between 32x17 to 32x22 (depending on where I'm riding for the day)


32x22 in North Texas?!?

Los


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

24x17 (700c wheels) on my trash find that I use for polo sometimes


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

henrymiller-do you ride off-road with that gear??? Or up hill...?


----------



## jellytronics (Sep 4, 2009)

32x18 on a 26er, ride in MD for 10-20 mi on average. stall on tough climbs unless i manage to find a good line


----------



## petersbike (Apr 5, 2006)

If you are bringing extra cogs and tools with you on a Single Speed ride to change during said ride; Maybe you should consider riding a geared bike.


----------



## petersbike (Apr 5, 2006)

I am riding a third generation Rig with 32:19. This is a good cruising gear for trails in the front range and mountains of CO. You most likely will walk abit, but I despise the Gerbil. Used 32:19 for the Breck 100 in 08 ; looking back only a good choice for the 3rd and final loop.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Lowest I've used is 32x20, at the Shenandoah Mountain 100 last year. I definitely needed it on some of the climbs towards the end, but I think I'd rather get stronger this year, and keep my 18 tooth. Oh, on a 29".
I felt it was too low on most of the climbs, and I lost a lot of speed on the shallower climbs.
I've put the 20t on my Pugsley now. Rock crawler!

Los


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

petersbike said:


> If you are bringing extra cogs and tools with you on a Single Speed ride to change during said ride; Maybe you should consider riding a geared bike.


I think he meant to figure what ration to go with not take it on everyride.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jackspade's 22/16 seems about the lowest anyone is willing to go. I checked out the speeds you can get on the that. Seems really easy to spin out!! But the climbing must be sweet!!
http://software.bareknucklebrigade.com/rabbit.applet.html


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

34x22 on a 29'er for Mount Snow in 2009. A 23 would have been nice on lap 3 (or maybe I shouldn't have done a whole lap as a pre-ride).


----------



## Chim Chim (Feb 27, 2009)

*Use the Force*

I think people are either spinners or mashers; you should figure out which you are and gear to fit. Two cents donkey.


----------



## petersbike (Apr 5, 2006)

WVBikr said:


> I think he meant to figure what ration to go with not take it on everyride.


My bad! Still I feel that SingleSpeed is more mental than physical. Just choose a cog that is not to extreme( say between 32:17 (34:17) and 32:22(34:22) ) and your body will figure it out.


----------



## Eboogie101 (Nov 12, 2010)

regularly ride a 34x20 or a 32x19 for longer steeper rides in socal, good for the lagunas nd such (thinking 33x19 is gonna be a perfect match for me)

have run a 32x17 for a couple months before, mostly on local trails.

on a 700c wheel


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

allroy71 said:


> Jackspade's 22/16 seems about the lowest anyone is willing to go. I checked out the speeds you can get on the that. Seems really easy to spin out!! But the climbing must be sweet!!
> http://software.bareknucklebrigade.com/rabbit.applet.html


I am a spinner but that's only on flats, when climb and become steeper I stand and rocking. I don't have the strength to sit and push while I don't have strength either to spin while standing because it's too light no leverage to move the bike since it's overspin - My bike have to move reaaaaalll slow to get the leverage..

It was when I am still noob at climbing but now I go with 32x21 which is much much better and efficient.

And now with 36x18 on my 16" folding bike which is only 32gpi I can climb better - 22x16 on 26" is 35.5gpi.

I am just glad that I ride SS because I can learn better and more efficient technique for climb and riding.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

henrymiller1 said:


> I've been running a 36/16 on my 26er. It is the perfect gear set up for my salsa. i love it, but need to ride it more. I tried a 36/15 but needed a tensioner, It hurt my knees and i didn't like the tensioner, Back to old gears.


You push that gear at Schaeffer? Diesel!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I rode 24/34 once on a geared bike :lol:


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I now ride 32x21 on my 29er. I've also ridden 36x24 and 34x22, which were just slightly easier. Although flat sections and the road suck with 32x21 I couldn't make most of my normal climbs with even one tooth less, or at least I would be having a lot less fun.


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

34x17 riding technical up and down singeltrak in houston. perfect for what we've got here.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Gearing is so personal that it's hard to get a proper answer for your application. There's really no wrong answer. However, you will get to the point of diminishing returns no matter which direction you go, so you need to figure out what your priorities are. If you get more satisfaction with clearing every techy climb on the ride, an easier gear probably makes the most sense. If you want to pull the fastest lap times, there's a good chance hiking your bike up those hills you'd need the 24t for would be faster than riding anyways. There's a pretty fine line there. I'm somewhere in the middle. I hate not clearing stuff, but i hate getting my ass handed to me just as much.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

I've hit 22:19 on a rock crawler purpose built bike. My Pug was 28:21. I prefer 28:19 for a regular 29er and 28:16 for a regular 26er.


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

I run 32-18 on my 29er, 36-15 on the 26 commuter.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> there's a good chance hiking your bike up those hills you'd need the 24t for would be faster than riding anyways. There's a pretty fine line there. I'm somewhere in the middle. I hate not clearing stuff, but i hate getting my ass handed to me just as much.


I still get the feeling that walking is some how defeat. But your right, at that speed I may be walking faster!!
I'll keep working on my current gear and see how I feel in a few months!


----------



## BGillespie (May 1, 2010)

Rigid 26": 32/16
FS 26": 32/15-18

I'll likely purchase a huge cog this year for my annual trip to Utah. Ran gears last year on the FS, but it's getting a Melvin asap.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

allroy71 said:


> I still get the feeling that walking is some how defeat. But your right, at that speed I may be walking faster!!
> I'll keep working on my current gear and see how I feel in a few months!


\It is funny that you say this, because the grace and ease that I saw in running up a hill is a big part of my interest in SS. I was pre-riding the sea otter course with a SS rider on flats. I hit a steep tuff climb hard and fast, dropped a couple gears on the face and buckled down. In the corner of my eye I see the single speeder dismount at a decent speed, run about 10 yards, and remount right next to me as I was starting to grab a gear. He didn't lose a bike length. It didn't even look like he broke his stride getting back on the bike. That was really cool to watch and I wonder if I'll be able to do that. I'm building my bike now and reading as much as I can about gearing. Sorry if I took this post off topic, but I see walking/running up hills as the granny gear on a single speed.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I've found that 55-60 gear inches is what I'm most comfortable with even on climbs. I rode a Niner SIR9 set up 32/21 (so around 44 gear inches) and it actually made me slower on all types of terrain compared to when I rode my BMX cruiser on the same trail. I wasn't able to keep my speed so when it came to climbs I was getting tossed by roots left and right and found myself getting worn out by the sheer number of crank revolutions I needed to go the same distance. I was, however, able to see better lines through some stuff because I was going so much slower and didn't have to focus as much on really getting the power down. I'll be running 28/13 on the 26" I'm building.

And, yes, walking is quitting.


----------



## kattywhumpus (Dec 27, 2003)

34x14 for urban duty
34x18 for the trails

Rigid 26"


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

mellowyellowCJ7 said:


> \It is funny that you say this, because the grace and ease that I saw in running up a hill is a big part of my interest in SS. I was pre-riding the sea otter course with a SS rider on flats. I hit a steep tuff climb hard and fast, dropped a couple gears on the face and buckled down. In the corner of my eye I see the single speeder dismount at a decent speed, run about 10 yards, and remount right next to me as I was starting to grab a gear. He didn't lose a bike length. It didn't even look like he broke his stride getting back on the bike. That was really cool to watch and I wonder if I'll be able to do that. I'm building my bike now and reading as much as I can about gearing. Sorry if I took this post off topic, but I see walking/running up hills as the granny gear on a single speed.


You just have to love these cyclocross guys... next time, catch up to him and ask if he races 'cross in the off-season. Definitely a useful skill set.

Just goes to show there's a whole spectrum from walking to running, to hike-a-bike. Just because the terrain is not suitable for riding doesn't mean you "lose" or something. Hike-a-bike can be badass. This image comes to mind:


----------



## EricN (Jun 26, 2007)

34x16 on my SS but I may pick up a 17 and try to clean a few of the HaB's that I'm having. This is all stuff I can clear no problem on my geared mtb and last week we drafted some roadies on a section to the trail and I didn't really feel limited by the 34x16 nor did I have to spin a ton......

Gotta love the SSefficiency


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

28 tooth chainrings up front? what BDC?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

64. It replaces the ordinary 22t on 104 cranks and then I run a Granny God from Blackspire. This is what I run on everything, it's great for my needs.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

jmmorath said:


> 24x17 on a 26" But that was trials...


23x16 on an IBIS Tranny. Not _dedicated_ trials, but I seek out every stunt and log I can find. I've ordered a 32t front for trail riding. By the looks of things, that's high by SS standards, but I am an ex-Cyclocrosser and I don't consider running a hill to be shameful.


----------



## freerider33 (Nov 14, 2005)

32-20 in east Tennessee years ago when i rode SS 3x a week back in 1997+.I should have stuck with it & could have entered the SS World Championchips by now!

Right now i'm waiting for a Bianchi SASS frame i just bought.I'm going to ride that alot with a 32-16.


----------



## DPeper (Jan 24, 2013)

bringing life to an old thread. I am headed to ride Moab in a couple weeks on my 29" rigid SS and am wondering who's got some experience with gearing for the types of climbs the loop offers? I am thinking of 30/21. Any thought?


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Most of Moab is quick up-down-up-down on technical trails without a much climbing, excluding up in the La Sals. I typically ride there with 32:20 on a 29er just fine. I would find 30:21 a bit spinny for my tastes there.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

My Dinglespeed is 31/18 and 24/25... Super low! Shout out to Endless Cycles for that wicked 25T cog... my back is bigger than my front


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm running 32x25 on a 29er in Souther California -Angeles National Forest trails. Doing mostly climbing


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

Old thread but... Cycling is tough and there will invariably be time when you wish for just one more gear. Heck, even the dinner plate cassettes have grown to 50t! If you can get over that instinct to bail out and make your way up the climbs you ride with a face like Tommy Voeckler whilst also not losing your mind on the flatter sections then you've found your perfect ratio 

32:20 is my lowest for abysmal fitness and fairly short sharp, 10-20 min max, climbs off road on a 29er.

Sheldon Brown's gear calculator is a big help in comparing ratios:
Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Gear Calculator


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Everyone is different; I tend toward moderate masher. 

39x15 on a 29er for less spinny, long urban rides and more often 36x18 w/3" tire on the front for most of the local trails near me. My buddies tend to ride 32/33x18 on the same trails...


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Running a 32x21, switched from a 30x18, and am pretty sure I will stick with this for a while. May move to a 20 if I get my arse in good enough shape, but I strongly prefer climbing.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

26/18 on mine 29er


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

I believe it was 22x20 on a 26. Unlimited climbing power. Not super fast.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

allroy71 said:


> I have been riding SS for about 3 months (I also do some easy road rides) and I did a ride yesterday that got me thinking that may be I should go lower on the gearing. I am wondering how low you have gone.
> 
> Right now, I am running 32/22 on a 29er. I have been eyeing the Homebrewed 24T!! But may be, I should just ride SS more!!


Riding 29er SS>

32/22, but I find that for me and where I ride, 32/20 or 32/18 are best. SS gearing is compromise and there's no shame in walking occasionally.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Currently running Dinglespeed on the Pugs. 31/18 for the main ratio, with a super-low 24/25 ratio for climbing. Problem is, you have to undo the QR and manually move the chain over. So guess what? I almost never do.










Currently hauling about 20lbs of stuff through Iceland, not counting food and water. A good hunk of that is our 4-season tent (my girlfriend is with me), plus we've had to carry 5 days worth of food twice now, because of how low the population density is. No stores!

After 300 miles of riding, I've used the 24/25 for one big climb north of Grindavik on the southern coast. I did the entire golden circle, most of the southwest peninsula, and as far east as the F-roads to Landmannalaugr in 31/18.

I just have to push harder!


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

32x22 in SoCal. Lots of long, steep climbs here.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

32/21 on the 29er.
32/20 on the 26er.


----------



## The Beekeeper (Jan 30, 2005)

29er with 32x19 for steep, long socal climbing. Some days I'd prefer 32x20 or even 21, but don't regularly switch out my freewheel.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been riding 32x24 for some steep rides. Usually I'm the only one on a SS amongst our group. My goal is to ride everything. Earlier in the week I slapped a 22t on my bike but chickened out last minute and put the 24t back on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxonabike (May 18, 2015)

just finished making a front 24T, so I'll be trying 1:1 (24:24) for some steeper trails I want to try.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

foxonabike said:


> just finished making a front 24T, so I'll be trying 1:1 (24:24) for some steeper trails I want to try.


Details?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxonabike (May 18, 2015)

my nemisis

Island Trails PEI - Hiking, Biking & Woodland Trails - Prince Edward Island


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

I run 34/18 on a 26er. Perfect for this northern climate.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

43.5 is lowest I've run. 46.5 standard.


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

Running 32/20 now and it works great for the trails here in Southeast Michigan, other than ILRA where I spin out


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

32x22. Been running 32x20, but found it doesn't match my natural climbing cadence. And it's all about climbing to me. Going to go back to 32x22 for a while and settle on 32x21. I have found that spinning probably 110 on the flats really helps geared riding and road riding. Plus I can clear new rocky technical stuff better with the lower gear. Nice to be able to ratchet quickly!


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Back again.*



zaskaranddriver said:


> You push that gear at Schaeffer? Diesel!


Ohh I miss my Salsa. Currently it's a Canfeild Brothers Nimble 9. 36X18 on 29er. Still hammering it at Schaeffer. Almost ready for a 17.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Back again.*

Original post: 36X16 Salsa Bandito 26er......


zaskaranddriver said:


> You push that gear at Schaeffer? Diesel!


Ohh I miss my Salsa. Currently it's a Canfeild Brothers Nimble 9. 36X18 on 29er. Still hammering it at Schaeffer. Almost ready for a 17.


----------

